# Aloha kakou!



## apicius9 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

nice to see you all here. Thanks to Dave for providing this space for discussions and exchange - and for letting me have my first ever subforum  

I will try to use this space to occasionally show some of the handles I am making, to answer any questions you may have, and whatever else I can think of as we go along. Please feel free to ask anything you want to know, I will check in here as often as time permits. If you want to look at what I do in the meantime, you can check out my website at www.japanesehandles.com .

I look forward to sharing ideas and experiences with everyone here,
Aloha,

Stefan


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

It is wonderful to have you here Stefan!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 28, 2011)

Stefan,

Good to see you here. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what one of your "budget" handles looks like on a Carter I sent Dave. It's the small one of the seven you initially sent him.

I hate to use that word, "budget" to describe any of your work. Maybe "Off the shelf"? 

Rick


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for being brave enough to pick one of them up, Rick  I like off-the-shelf also better. In the end, they are really not much different from my regular ones, only cheaper because I made them as a special run with limited woods. I still have 25 more to finish... I thought I would be done by now, but then I had a friend come out here for a week and instead of woodworking I spent my time drinking cocktails, driving around the island with the top down, and eating at Morimoto's new place 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 28, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> I spent my time drinking cocktails, driving around the island with the top down, and eating at Morimoto's new place
> 
> Stefan


 
Awh man, I hate it when that happens!


----------



## ecchef (Feb 28, 2011)

You're spending waaaaay too much time enjoying life these days Stefan.

Now get back to work!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 28, 2011)

ecchef said:


> You're spending waaaaay too much time enjoying life these days Stefan.
> 
> Now get back to work!


 

That's what the other Dave also tells me  BTW, I like your signature. I hesitantly admit that this is one of my favorite movies 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome aboard Stefan!

Now get back to work on those handles.


----------



## DWSmith (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Doc. I'm tickled to have a sub-forum along side of you. Maybe one day I can afford one of your handles but first I need another knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

It's great having both of you guys here like this, I'm happy.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 1, 2011)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Hi Doc. I'm tickled to have a sub-forum along side of you. Maybe one day I can afford one of your handles but first I need another knife.


 
Maybe you can guys can do some bartering.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 1, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Maybe you can guys can do some bartering.


 

That's a good idea, I was thinking about a custom knife block anyway....


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 1, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> That's a good idea, I was thinking about a custom knife block anyway....


 
See! There ya go. Now I am going to require a finder's fee of a board and handle for setting up this deal...


----------



## obtuse (Mar 1, 2011)

Aloha! I love your work. I'm glad to see you here.


----------

